# Aphyosemion punctatum Buong Bai



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

colouring up and getting bolder

a killie from Cameroon


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very pretty...


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

gonna have some great color.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome Storm, so pretty!!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they were incredibly shy at first, but are now getting bolder. they absolutely attack the little brush I use for feeding microworms, and the pipette that delivers blood worms. 
this strain was collected from the wild only a generation a go, so they are true 'wild type'.


----------

